# Beijing Watch Factory



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

Just come into possession of this interesting field/military type manual wind. It is branded Double Rhomb 17 Jewels on the front and the decorative case back has Beijing Shou Biao Chang. I know little about them but I am surprised that it does not look particularly Chinese inside. The movement simply says 17 Jewels, no Chinese words (unlike my Sea-Gull) but as I said I know nothing about it, or much about the age except it's very clean all round. A nice outdoorsy beater though I think.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Looks like it's got a 17 jewel Chinese Standard watch movement. Or variation of.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Beijing one of the major watch factories out there similar to Seagull. You find lots of them on ebay, hand wind movements going for little money and generally quite conservative dials. I was tempted to buy their Beihai hand wind watch a few years ago but got seriously put off by a number of reviews I found regarding the overall quality of the watch and movement.


----------

